# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zoltán Kodály Háry János Georg Solti*

This is beautiful stuff... dont know what work it is though....


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Pergolesi: Stabat mater, for soprano & alto | Damien Guilllon*

*01:22 • Duetto: Stabat mater dolorosa
05:29 • Soprano aria: Cujus animam gementem
07:28 • Duetto: O quam tristis et afflicta
09:31 • Alto aria: Quae moerebat et dolebat
11:40 • Duetto: Quis est homo
13:29 • Duetto: Pro peccatis suae gentis
14:13 • Soprano aria: Vidit suum dulcem natum
17:54 • Alto aria: Eja mater fons amoris
20:05 • Duetto: Fac ut ardeat cor meum
22:14 • Duetto: Sancta mater, istud agas
27:20 • Alto aria: Fac ut portem Christi mortem
30:47 • Duetto: Inflammatus et accensus
32:50 • Duetto: Quando corpus morietur & Amen
__

• Céline Scheen: soprano
• Damien Guilllon: countertenor

Le Banquet Celeste
Conducted by Damien Guilllon*

Fantastic! So beautiful!

youtube comments

*somewhat melancholy tonight; this is probably the loveliest version of Pergolesi's painfully sorrowful Stabat Mater I have heard.

Absolutely Glorious! Well suited voices with wonderful harmonization﻿
The instrumentalists are perfect, his countertenor is just out of this world, and Celine Sheen really brings emotion to her line. The little vibrati at the end of Ms. Scheen's lines*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Yeol Eum Son, Charles Valentin Alkan*

*2013.03.07 YeolEumSon Recital (Seoul Arts Center, Korea)
Charles Valentin Alkan (1813-1888)
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs op. 39
XII. Le Festin d'Esope*

Entertaining little piece

youtube comments

*This. Is really good.

Amazing. This rivals hamelin's interpretation.﻿

Despite her age and experiences, she has definitely brilliant skills i swer *﻿


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wieniawski Polonaise Brillante in A major*

*Recital at the Romanian Ateneu (Bucharest)

violin Liviu Prunaru,
piano Dana Protopopescu*

youtube comments

*Truly phenomenal performance

Wow nice! Sounds like a bird singing. Pleasing instrument )

I love Prunaru!! I remember listening to his videos as a guide for my pieces, but he was so much younger in them! It's amazing to see that so many come out to see him! Excellent, as always!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Peter Ablinger: "Wachstum, Massenmord" for Orchestra and Subtitles*

*Philharmonie Luxembourg, Cond. Peter Rundel, Festival "rainy days", 26.11.2011, Premiere. WACHSTUM, MASSENMORD from: "Instruments &"
für Orchester und Untertitel (2011) / for orchestra and subtitles*

youtube comments

_* genial!!!!!! die instrumente sprechen!!!!!!!!!*_


----------

